# What's on your wine maker's Christmas list?



## Lwrightjs (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm hoping Santa will finally bring me that Portuguese Floor Corker that I've been asking for for the past few years.

What about you?


----------



## franc1969 (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh, I wish for a pump. Maybe then I'd make a bit less of a mess. Got a capper for my birthday, though.


----------



## Lwrightjs (Nov 28, 2019)

Got a pump for my Birthday this year. Best gift I've ever gotten.


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 29, 2019)

I’d love an AIO bottle washer.


----------



## Lwrightjs (Nov 30, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> I’d love an AIO bottle washer.


Hey I forgot about those. How do you dry your bottles after you wash them?


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 30, 2019)

Lwrightjs said:


> Hey I forgot about those. How do you dry your bottles after you wash them?



With these:


----------



## Lwrightjs (Nov 30, 2019)

Adding another item to my Christmas list..


jgmann67 said:


> With these:
> 
> View attachment 57696


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 1, 2019)

Maybe not a wish list but a very reasonable source for gifting your wine.

https://www.papermart.com/p/non-woven-reusable-wine-carry-bags/20366


----------



## pgentile (Dec 1, 2019)

My Christmas wish list is for all my reds to have aged a year or two over this holiday.


----------



## buzi (Dec 3, 2019)

I told Mrs Claus I would like an AIO pump. I am planning a nice bottling party in January to try it out!


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 5, 2019)

I’ll have to get wine making equipment myself. Santa got a great deal on a S&W Shield 9mm carry gun. 

Still a bottle/carboy washer is high on that list; and a Vinmterica unit with all the bells and whistles; and a healthier bank for grapes this fall.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 5, 2019)

Some new hoses and a stainless steel bottling attachment for my AIO.


----------



## buzi (Dec 5, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> I’ll have to get wine making equipment myself. Santa got a great deal on a S&W Shield 9mm carry gun.
> 
> Still a bottle/carboy washer is high on that list; and a Vinmterica unit with all the bells and whistles; and a healthier bank for grapes this fall.



I like the Shield. If I had the extra cash I would be between that and the XDS...and more grapes in the fall!


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 6, 2019)

buzi said:


> I like the Shield. If I had the extra cash I would be between that and the XDS...and more grapes in the fall!



Check out Palmetto State Armory. $250, but it has a $50 rebate. End cost: $200 plus tax, shipping and transfer at your FFL. Too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Dec 6, 2019)

The setup to check for sulfites, a capper, laser print waterproof labels


----------



## Lwrightjs (Dec 10, 2019)

Ignoble Grape said:


> The setup to check for sulfites, a capper, laser print waterproof labels


Do you not reuse bottles if you're using waterproof labels?


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Dec 10, 2019)

Lwrightjs said:


> Do you not reuse bottles if you're using waterproof labels?


Oh, I reuse bottles - but I have never invested in my own labels. It's a cosmetic nice to have. Hence, the wish list!


----------



## buzi (Dec 11, 2019)

@jgmann67 nice find! That is an incredible land!


----------



## Jal5 (Dec 11, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> Check out Palmetto State Armory. $250, but it has a $50 rebate. End cost: $200 plus tax, shipping and transfer at your FFL. Too good a deal to pass up.


Yes much better than the $425! I paid the first year it came out. I do like it though for carry.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 11, 2019)

Part ownership of a vineyard, a reefer truck, horizontal bladder press and maybe a bottling line just the usual necessities.


----------



## Donz (Dec 11, 2019)

Asked the wife for 1.5L of this.


----------

